# Protests in Sharm



## JonnyW (Oct 13, 2010)

There is growing talk of protests being planned for next Tuesday outside Mubarak's residence in Sharm with a number of busses planned to bring protestors from Cairo.

This is because many protestors believe that Hosni is still in some kind of control even though he has stepped down.

These are just rumours I've been hearing but wondered in any one else had any more info??

Personally I hope it's not true as it's the last thing we really need here and another excuse for tourists to cancel their visits!!


----------



## karlakatz (Mar 1, 2011)

*sharm protests*



JonnyW said:


> There is growing talk of protests being planned for next Tuesday outside Mubarak's residence in Sharm with a number of busses planned to bring protestors from Cairo.
> 
> This is because many protestors believe that Hosni is still in some kind of control even though he has stepped down.
> 
> ...


YES! According to family and friends in Dahab, the rumored protests in Sharm are definitely going to take place. However, the trip down from Cairo can be arduous, and the attendees are expected to be fewer than anticipated.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

JonnyW said:


> There is growing talk of protests being planned for next Tuesday outside Mubarak's residence in Sharm with a number of busses planned to bring protestors from Cairo.
> 
> This is because many protestors believe that Hosni is still in some kind of control even though he has stepped down.
> 
> ...


I heard the same rumour last week planned for Friday (just gone). And lo and behold nothing happened. 

I wouldn't worry too much, security in Sharm is still high. Even if it's planned I can't see it getting far.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

They should put him in a prison which is like the male version of the "telephone" video and make him listen to Lady Gaga all day 

Throw in some she males he will soon be on suicide watch

That video strikes fear in every grown woman let alone man


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

JonnyW said:


> There is growing talk of protests being planned for next Tuesday outside Mubarak's residence in Sharm with a number of busses planned to bring protestors from Cairo.
> 
> This is because many protestors believe that Hosni is still in some kind of control even though he has stepped down.
> 
> ...


Well at the moment rumors flying all over the place.
But if there going to come from Cairo they won't get through the tunnel , and if from saini it self , there really going to jepordise there income from tourists again if they get through to Evan get to sharm which I doubt. I also here now there kicking off again in tarir sq again that was about 2 ish so Thursday a long way off
Bat


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

bat said:


> Well at the moment rumors flying all over the place.
> But if there going to come from Cairo they won't get through the tunnel , and if from saini it self , there really going to jepordise there income from tourists again if they get through to Evan get to sharm which I doubt. I also here now there kicking off again in tarir sq again that was about 2 ish so Thursday a long way off
> Bat


That might explain why the traffic outside is at a complete standstill... and not a single police to be seen.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

bat said:


> Well at the moment rumors flying all over the place.
> But if there going to come from Cairo they won't get through the tunnel , and if from saini it self , there really going to jepordise there income from tourists again if they get through to Evan get to sharm which I doubt. I also here now there kicking off again in tarir sq again that was about 2 ish so Thursday a long way off
> Bat


Again I mis read do you mean tue next well they'd better bring it forward he could be dead and buried by then.
Fri comes before Tuesday ,!!


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> That might explain why the traffic outside is at a complete standstill... and not a single police to be seen.


On the ride home from school (located in Festival City, New Cairo), I actually saw some traffic cops at the place where our bus gets on the Ring Road. This was about 4:10pm. I didn't see any in Maadi though....


----------

